# Own a '04+ SpecV and a nismo header? Read me!!



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

The 2004 specV has how many bungs/o2 sensors on the stock exhaust manifold? There are two bung holes on my nismo header, and when I search it sounds like theres only one on the stock '04 manifold. If there is only one on the stock exhaust manifold, what do I do with the extra bung hole on the nismo? Do I have to mess with another o2 sensor in my midpipe?

I need someone with an '04 and a nismo header to help clear this up for me!! Tell me everything I need to know thats o2 related. I really want to go install it, but I want to be 100% certain before I begin. I will be using a ghetto sim spark plug fouler.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Like most headers, I would imagine the NISMO comes with a plug. You only have one sensor...the 02-03 has 2 which is why there are 2 O2 sensors.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Zac said:


> Like most headers, I would imagine the NISMO comes with a plug. You only have one sensor...the 02-03 has 2 which is why there are 2 O2 sensors.



theres an o2 sensor in the top part of the exhaust manifold before the pre-cat, and one in the mid-pipe. On the '04, the stock exhaust manifold has a bung plug in the lower one of the two bung holes. The top bung has an o2 sensor in it. the 2nd o2 sensor is in the midpipe.

what I need clarification on is if I plug the o2 sensor in the top hole (cyl 3) of the header, then use the bung plug from the factory exhaust manifold on the 2nd bung hole. Then, will I or won't I need to use the ghetto sim (anti fouler) on the o2 sensor on the stock midpipe?

I've gotten like 10 different answers on this so far, and each one of the 10 answers is different. :balls:


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

For reference in case anyone searches for an answer to this-

the correct answer is to plug the o2 sensor into the top of the nismo header just like it was on the stocker, then use the bung plug from the stock mani to plug the bottom bung on the nismo. Then do the ghetto sim (non fouler) on the midpipe.

I will be doing this tomorrow and will post my results. :hal:


----------

